# flower



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi
I visit a friend and saw a homer with little "flower" on his chest 
Sorry I don't know the prhase

i would like to know is it a dominant, recessive(...) trait ?
and is select against ?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

do you mean a fluffy frill like this : http://www.vancouverfancypigeon.ca/images/wintershow2010/oriental_frill_satinette.jpg or an actual flower color??


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> do you mean a fluffy frill like this : http://www.vancouverfancypigeon.ca/images/wintershow2010/oriental_frill_satinette.jpg or an actual flower color??


Like that.
On a homer lt looks less fancy


----------

